# What Are You Craving Lately?



## Ruthanne (Jan 3, 2022)

_*My mother used to say that when you have a taste for something that it means your body needs it in some way.  I don't know if it's true or not but I do get the food I get a taste for.  I've been craving shrimp very often lately.  Tonight I bought some and previously I ordered it from the restaurants.  I don't know what I need that's in shrimp but I will eat it and enjoy!*_

*Have you had a taste for something lately?  What is it?*


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 3, 2022)

seafood, any kind
scallions
cilantro
lemon
tomatoes

I'm working on it!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 3, 2022)

Generally this time of year I crave watermelon, one of my favorite fruits. It is impossible to find a good melon this time of year and within the next couple of months I will be craving Jersey tomatoes,  There is no substitute for a red, ripe, right off the vine, Jersey tomato anywhere in the world and that's a fact.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 3, 2022)

White flesh nectarine; it never fails ~ I start craving them when they are not in season.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 3, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> seafood, any kind
> scallions
> cilantro
> lemon
> ...


I've had a taste for tomatoes, too, for months now


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 9, 2022)

I crave salmon about once per month with my own tatar sauce.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 9, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> What Are You Craving Lately?​My mother used to say that when you have a taste for something that it means your body needs it in some way. I don't know if it's true or not but I do get the food I get a taste for.


I crave most junk food.  In my case I think your mother was wrong....

Shrimp are good for you, and taste good.  My favorite are boiled and pealed at the table.   How do you like them?


----------



## charry (Jan 9, 2022)

I’m craving , happiness for my husband ….he’s so down at the moment


----------



## caroln (Jan 9, 2022)

Crab rangoon.  Supposed to be an appitizer but I can make a meal of them.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 9, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I crave most junk food.  In my case I think your mother was wrong....
> 
> Shrimp are good for you, and taste good.  My favorite are boiled and pealed at the table.   How do you like them?


Shrimp are bad for your cholesterol


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 9, 2022)

A McDouble! 

_“ba-da-ba-BA-BAAA_”


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 9, 2022)

Ever have a craving for some food,  but have no idea what that food is?  .... I know this sounds crazy.
I will look thru everything I have in my  kitchen cupboards and fridge,  and see nothing that I want..

So then I   go to the grocery store,  and don't see anything that could 'hit the spot' either,    and I get so disappointed with myself!


Would just love some of those Jersey tomatoes @Ruth n Jersey    ....
... that is part of my problem with cravings  - I remember how food used to taste,  and way  too many things have lost their flavor from  the past.   
Talk about empty calories!  ..lol


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2022)

Sometimes I crave more protein, and I do try to satisfy that craving soon, whenever I have it,
 with something small and simple, that I am able to eat, and that I have available.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 9, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> *Ever have a craving for some food,  but have no idea what that food is?*  .... I know this sounds crazy.
> I will look thru everything I have in my  kitchen cupboards and fridge,  and see nothing that I want..
> 
> So then I   go to the grocery store,  and don't see anything that could 'hit the spot' either,    and I get so disappointed with myself!
> ...


When that happens to me, I start to graze and nothing seems to satisfy me.


----------



## Jules (Jan 9, 2022)

Lately I’ve been craving heavy, cold weather meals like Mac N Cheese, chilli.  Basically comfort foods.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 9, 2022)

I have a BIG.......HUGE.......craving for a A&W BURGER, ONION RINGS, and APPLE TURNOVER.
Only an hour away.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 9, 2022)

Sunshine.  I'll take it in the form of fresh orange juice just squeezed.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 9, 2022)

fmdog44 said:


> Shrimp are bad for your cholesterol


No, Dog, that's been proven false.
From an article on healthline.com...

"Years ago, shrimp was considered to be taboo for people who have heart disease or are watching their cholesterol numbers. That’s because a small serving of 3.5 ounces supplies about 200 milligrams (mg) of cholesterol. For people at high risk for heart disease, that amounts to a full day’s allotment. For everyone else, 300 mg is the limit.

"However, shrimp is very low in total fat, with about 1.5 grams (g) per serving and almost no saturated fat at all. Saturated fat is known to be particularly harmful to the heart and blood vessels, in part because our bodies can efficiently convert it to low-density lipoprotein (LDL), otherwise known as “bad” cholesterol...."


----------



## helenbacque (Jan 9, 2022)

Oyster stew.  I usually have it sometime around Christmas but market has been out for weeks.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 9, 2022)

fmdog44 said:


> Shrimp are bad for your cholesterol


No, I think they add to it very effectively!!  

Actually I am lucky, naturally low cholesterol but you do make a valid point.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 9, 2022)

My recent cravings don't belong on the Food Forum. And I'm talking about the freedom to run and play and to spend hours happily engaged in my favorite pastime without having to stop after 5 or 10 minutes and take extra pain meds.


----------



## timoc (Jan 9, 2022)

*I don't care* if it sweltering hot, and rivers of sweat are pouring out of me, or if there mountains of snow outside, as long as I have a tub of ice cream, I don't turn into 'The Hulk', or howl like a 'Banshee' all night.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 9, 2022)

A hot pastrami sandwich.


----------



## Oldntired (Jan 9, 2022)

I’ve been having a hankering for fried fish and coleslaw. We have a new place opening tomorrow called Sharks. Anyone ever eaten there?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2022)

Oldntired said:


> I’ve been having a hankering for fried fish and coleslaw. We have a new place opening tomorrow called Sharks. Anyone ever eaten there?



No, but it sounds like a scary place to go.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 9, 2022)

I could go for a Wisconsin fish fry. Was back there a few years ago settling an estate, and indulged most Friday's for almost six months. Mike



Oldntired said:


> I’ve been having a hankering for fried fish and coleslaw. We have a new place opening tomorrow called Sharks. Anyone ever eaten there?


----------



## Jace (Jan 9, 2022)

caroln said:


> Crab rangoon.  Supposed to be an appitizer but I can make a meal of them.


I just learned about them...my daughter had them as an appetizer@ Christmas...
Delicious...and she said to get them @Walmart..frozen section.
On the list.for next grocery shopping!  Can't wait for them again!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 9, 2022)

I'm *always* craving ice cream. I did have a taste for tuna-noodle casserole on Thursday so I finally made it yesterday.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 9, 2022)

Cauliflower bites with Hot Sauce.  I had purchased some Cauliflower bites not too long ago and had a taste for some with hot sauce but could not find them in my deep freezer.  I purchased some today and guess what... the ones I recently purchased appeared.. go figure.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 9, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> Ever have a craving for some food,  but have no idea what that food is?  .... I know this sounds crazy.
> I will look thru everything I have in my  kitchen cupboards and fridge,  and see nothing that I want..
> 
> So then I   go to the grocery store,  and don't see anything that could 'hit the spot' either,    and I get so disappointed with myself!
> ...


the problem in not knowing what i am craving is i try many things to try to find what the taste/ food is.
i fight this feeling alot.


----------



## jujube (Jan 9, 2022)

Usually I hold myself down to one Coke (sugar, caffeine and all) a week but this week I have been craving a Coke every day.  I am embarrassed to admit that I gave in on a few of those days.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 9, 2022)

I'm always craving a hamburger, since we eat very little red meat.  Also, a little normalcy in the world.  The hamburger is within reach.


----------



## IFortuna (Jan 9, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> No, Dog, that's been proven false.
> From an article on healthline.com...
> 
> "Years ago, shrimp was considered to be taboo for people who have heart disease or are watching their cholesterol numbers. That’s because a small serving of 3.5 ounces supplies about 200 milligrams (mg) of cholesterol. For people at high risk for heart disease, that amounts to a full day’s allotment. For everyone else, 300 mg is the limit.
> ...


I have read studies that diet has less to do with cholesterol than previously thought.  You are right.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 15, 2022)

Berger Cookies


----------



## MickaC (Jan 15, 2022)

I am craving for a day without having to SHOVEL SNOW !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

